# SE II Pass Rates are out



## ARLORD (Jan 26, 2009)

See the following link for NCEES SE II Pass rates

http://www.ncees.org/exams/pass_rates/


----------



## McEngr (Jan 26, 2009)

ARLORD said:


> See the following link for NCEES SE II Pass rates
> http://www.ncees.org/exams/pass_rates/


So I guess I stand a chance?!?!

Going through the ncees sample problems last night, it seems silly that they even ask some of the questions because it's purely "busy work" as I like to call it.

ARLORD, what's your status? You passed didn't you? Are you going to take the west coast SE III?


----------



## ARLORD (Jan 26, 2009)

McEngr said:


> So I guess I stand a chance?!?!
> Going through the ncees sample problems last night, it seems silly that they even ask some of the questions because it's purely "busy work" as I like to call it.
> 
> ARLORD, what's your status? You passed didn't you? Are you going to take the west coast SE III?



"Busy work", yes, just think of it as partial credit. Show as much work (knowledge of the codes and subject matter) as possible in the workbook.

I passed the SE I &amp; II. Taking PE Civil in April. Not taking SE III, unless I can take it here on the east coast. Don't see that happening, though. I would have to pay for everything out of pocket. We don't do any work west of PA so the employer would not pay for it. I paid for the SE II, but it was worth it to get the SE title.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 26, 2009)

ARLORD said:


> "Busy work", yes, just think of it as partial credit. Show as much work (knowledge of the codes and subject matter) as possible in the workbook.
> I passed the SE I &amp; II. Taking PE Civil in April. Not taking SE III, unless I can take it here on the east coast. Don't see that happening, though. I would have to pay for everything out of pocket. We don't do any work west of PA so the employer would not pay for it. I paid for the SE II, but it was worth it to get the SE title.


Taking the SE II &amp; III is going to cost me at least $1500. It's really ridiculous. It was $700 for the application. Then, when it came time to register with elses, the fee was $740 for just the April exam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't believe it. I was thinking it would be a marginal fee since it cost so much to just get the paper work through. I called the Oregon board and they said that they cannot vouche for the practices of elses. I explained to the board that they had no documentation of elses' fees on their website and they would claim no responsibility for the misinformation. I'm still pissed, so I'm going to take it out on the exam.

Sorry to hijack the thread. I just had to vent.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 26, 2009)

McEngr said:


> Taking the SE II &amp; III is going to cost me at least $1500. It's really ridiculous. It was $700 for the application. Then, when it came time to register with elses, the fee was $740 for just the April exam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't believe it. I was thinking it would be a marginal fee since it cost so much to just get the paper work through. I called the Oregon board and they said that they cannot vouche for the practices of elses. I explained to the board that they had no documentation of elses' fees on their website and they would claim no responsibility for the misinformation. I'm still pissed, so I'm going to take it out on the exam.
> Sorry to hijack the thread. I just had to vent.


By the way, ARLORD, you'll laugh at how easy the Civil/Structural PE is compared to the two exams you took.


----------



## ARLORD (Jan 26, 2009)

McEngr said:


> By the way, ARLORD, you'll laugh at how easy the Civil/Structural PE is compared to the two exams you took.



Yes, that's what I hear. But I still can't believe it's that easy. It's a PE EXAM?

I guess that helps the argument for separate SE licensure, which I agree with.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 26, 2009)

^^ I 2nd McEngr's comment.

Transpo/enviro still freaked me out though.


----------



## Casey (Jan 26, 2009)

ARLORD said:


> Yes, that's what I hear. But I still can't believe it's that easy. It's a PE EXAM?I guess that helps the argument for separate SE licensure, which I agree with.


I actually did the WR afternoon module, having not touched the stuff since my third year in university, and walked out feeling good.

The WA SEIII is beginning to scare the crap out of me though...


----------

